# eBay outing: Fully Restored Vintage 70?s Colnago Super



## Walter (Jun 2, 2008)

eBay outing: Fully Restored Vintage 70?s Colnago Super

I am selling my fully restored 70's Colnago Super. This is the last bike offered as part of my garage clearing sale?.I just had too many bikes! I tried a sale before on eBay for this bike, however the buyer did not follow through.

The TinyURL link to the Ebay auction for item no. 280232295952 is: 
http://tinyurl.com/66lr53

This bike is professionally restored, fully pantographed/engraved, exceptionally well detailed, immaculate, and in as new condition. It is a real show stopper. 

The bicycle is from the Alan Bernstein collection. It was purchased from the original owner in California by Bernstein, who had it restored, and repainted by Peter Weigel in Molteni orange. It has all original components and is a 70's model 'single clover' Colnago. 51cm c-c seat tube, 53cm c-c top tube.

It is equipped with a Nuovo Record drive train, Brooks Swallow saddle, TTT bar and stem (both Colnago engraved), Colnago engraved and painted Campagnolo brake levers, Colnago engraved and painted Campagnolo seatpost, Colnago engraved and painted shift levers, Colnago engraved and painted chain ring, Colnago branded toe clips (leather covered), Binda toe straps, Mavic Oro rims, 36 H high flange hubs, Omas headset, Ofmega crankset, custom leather wrapped bars and lever covers, and Clement Colnago tires. 

For more pictures (including those shown in the Ebay listing) that enlarge still further, please go to: http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/2/

Walter Nash 
Tucson, Baja AZ


----------

